# Windows 10 Updates Won't be Free



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Is microsoft going to make us pay for windows 10 updates in a couple of years? If they are i'm not getting the free upgrade.



> The news comes from ComputerWorld which attained Microsoft internal slides that strongly suggest many Windows 10 owners will have to start paying to receive updates within two years. The key lines ComputerWorld discovered are:
> 
> Revenue allocated is deferred and recognized on a straight-line basis over the estimated period the software upgrades are expected to be provided by estimated device life. [The estimated device life] can range from two to four years.


http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/07/10/free-windows-10-charges/


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

Read the whole article. Until it comes out officially from Microsoft. It is just smoke blowing through the air.

The following was copied from the link posted above.



> Two years free support on a PC is garbage. It would see Windows 10 free support expire in 2017 while Windows 7 and Windows 8 free support doesn't expire until January 2020 and 2023 respectively.


 I do not think after all the work done. Microsoft would shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

We'll just have to wait & see what microsoft does.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Theres been lots of speculation 
heres another article
http://www.howtogeek.com/220957/no-...-how-microsoft-plans-on-making-money-instead/


> No, Windows 10 Won't Require a Subscription: Here's How Microsoft Plans on Making Money Instead
> 
> Free For "The Supported Lifetime of Your Device"
> Microsoft doesn't say that your PC will continue getting free updates forever. Instead, they say that those feature updates and security updates will continue "for the supported lifetime of your device."
> ...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Finally we seem to have the answer 
it will be free
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-commits-to-10-year-support-lifecycle-for-windows-10/
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/lifecycle


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Those who have reserved windows 10 should have an email today 
which also has a FAQ section - including the cost 
http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/wind...q=edition&ocid=reserve_r_PostReserve_mod1_faq


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

etaf said:


> Those who have reserved windows 10 should have an email today
> which also has a FAQ section - including the cost
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/wind...q=edition&ocid=reserve_r_PostReserve_mod1_faq


Still didn't indicate whether we need to pay for update in the future.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

It does - see the lifecycle link - same as any other window product


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

Windows Lifecycle.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/lifecycle


----------

